# New Knife...Again.



## FlipKing (Oct 5, 2010)

Well I have a soft spot for knives and have invested in 2 nice ones. I bought a cold steel SRK knife a few weeks ago and I just got my Ontario Knife Rat-3 in the mail today. It seems to be a very well made knife. The handle is very nice and sturdy, though smooth. I'm thinking that could be a problem when it gets bloody from skinning we shall see. The blade is the carbon steel and came with a good edge. It has a good feel to it. The sheath is a hard plastic that holds the knife very very tightly so the knife can be carried invertly if desired. So far, very happy with my purchase. I'll let everyone know how it and the SRK do in the field.


----------



## Dub (Oct 20, 2010)

Sounds like a winner.

I know a good knife is great.  What's even better is having a buddy who can sharpen them for you.


----------



## FlipKing (Oct 26, 2010)

The Rat 3 is holding up very well. Skinned a deer and deboned it with out sharpening it. Really like it so far.


----------

